

A whole SVG Tiger - atmb4u
http://raphaeljs.com/tiger.html

======
jarek-foksa
I have seen this tiger used as example in several places. Does vector graphics
has more such semi-standard test images? (in a simillar fasion to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_3D_test_models>)

------
mouseroot
this is not news.

